# Eduard Francevič Nápravník (1839 - 1916)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Czech conductor & composer, who from 1869 until his death was the chief conductor of the Imperial Mariinsky Theatre. He led the premieres of Boris Godunov, 5 Tchaikovsky operas, 5 Rimsky-Korsakov operas, as well as Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano concerto and the Symphonie Pathétique.

Opera "Dubrovsky" Eduard Napravnik. IMC Chopin "vocal department" in 2013















Eduard Nápravník - Dubrovsky (1961) English, Français, Deutsch & Russian subtitles






Eduard Nápravník - Sonata for violin and piano















Napravnik Melancholy in G minor Op.48 No.3















E.Nápravník, Suite pro violoncello a klavír č.2, Elegie.






E. Nápravník. Piano kvartet a-moll,









1.Věta, Allegro agitato




2.věta. Scherzo





E.Nápravník. Fantasy on Russian themes for Violin & Piano






Edward Napravnik: Festive March


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

E. Napravnik - Adele Lullaby from the opera "Harold" - V. Kopytina (vocals), A. Hmelnova















Eduard Napravnik -Intermezzo night (introd. To 4d. Op.Dubrovsky) 13/04/2015 Orchestra Paul Oparovskogo






Nápravník - Minin Prayer from the opera "Nizhny Novgorod"






"Nizhny Novgorod" - a historical opera (E. Napravnik) - Aria Minin - Pies

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/a3o-2AZVYmo/hqdefault.jpg






Dmitry Smirnov - "Nizhny Novgorod" - a historical opera (E. Napravnik)






Lars von Trier. "Melancholia" - fragments on the music by E.Napravnik


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the only music of Napravnik that I've ever heard, but it's quite beautiful - "O give me oblivion" from the opera "Dubrovsky", sung by Ivan Kozlovsky:


----------

